# Many EOS RP kits discontinued on B&H



## Surab (Nov 5, 2020)

The 24-105L kit for EOS RP ia discontinued:





eos rp | B&H Photo Video


Shop B&H's in stock, large inventory for fast shipping, great service and everyday low prices on eos rp. For more info, please call 800-947-4415




www.bhphotovideo.com





Figured some might be interested to know.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 5, 2020)

That makes sense, a kit with expensive lenses costing the same as the camera probably is not selling. They now kit the inexpensive lens with it, a beginner lens with a beginner camera. That's what's selling. Its expensive to keep items in inventory that sell slowly so with hard times on us, expect slow sellers to go away.

The more expensive lenses are more suited with a R6 or R


----------



## SteveC (Nov 5, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That makes sense, a kit with expensive lenses costing the same as the camera probably is not selling. They now kit the inexpensive lens with it, a beginner lens with a beginner camera. That's what's selling. Its expensive to keep items in inventory that sell slowly so with hard times on us, expect slow sellers to go away.
> 
> The more expensive lenses are more suited with a R6 or R



This is why when I reference my recent purchase of this very kit as a refurb, I call it the RF 24-105 f/4.0 L with RP accessory.

Basically Canon did not drop the price of the lens + R5 in _that_ kit, so looking for some way to reduce the hit of $1100, I decided that (effectively) getting an RP for 250 bucks would be it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2020)

SteveC said:


> This is why when I reference my recent purchase of this very kit as a refurb, I call it the RF 24-105 f/4.0 L with RP accessory.
> 
> Basically Canon did not drop the price of the lens + R5 in _that_ kit, so looking for some way to reduce the hit of $1100, I decided that (effectively) getting an RP for 250 bucks would be it.


I think that a lot of people were thinking the same. Good move!


----------

